# Sasha vs. Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642117492249362433*HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT







:done :dead2 *


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

OMFG 

YAAAASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Great news.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is fucking incredible!!!! But it also confirms Balor/Joe winning the Dusty which is sum bullshit.


----------



## kgrodriguez (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Chants "This-is-Awesome!"


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

They deserve it after the last match. Sasha deserves it for putting on great matches every takeover.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is going to be great!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

MOTY :sodone


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's just say this match is already on "Match Of The Year" radar.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

:yes :yes :yes

:mark: :mark: :dance


----------



## dirty24 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

They're probably planning on having Balor & Joe in the finals of the tag team tournament then. Still pretty cool regardless. Not a fan of Bayley but the last match was so good I'm happy to see them go again


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Well, that's one way to atone for not making it the main event in Brooklyn.

In other news, I need new pants.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Tommy-V said:


> MOTY :sodone


*We need you back on GIF duty :cudi*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is fucking incredible!!!! But it also confirms Balor/Joe winning the Dusty which is sum bullshit.


Don't be so sure about that. I imagine we will see Joe/Balor vs. Gable/Jordan (at least, that's my hope). We could see a scenario where Joe screws Balor. Or a miscommunication costs them the match and then Joe turns on Balor.

Anyways, HOLY FUCK! The two best characters in wrestling right now going at it for 30 minutes. I don't know if they could top the Brooklyn match but still, this is awesome.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

> Main eventing

> Iron Woman

:krillin


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*










As i said in the taping thread, HHH the booker/promoter is an amazing person, willing to make the risky calls.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



fiddlecastro said:


> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's just say this match is already on "Match Of The Year" radar.


Their last match was my match of the year. So yeah, this one is definitely on the radar. Still don't know how they can top that last match but I will love seeing them try.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TD Stinger said:


> Don't be so sure about that. I imagine we will see Joe/Balor vs. Gable/Jordan (at least, that's my hope). We could see a scenario where Joe screws Balor. Or a miscommunication costs them the match and then Joe turns on Balor.
> 
> Anyways, HOLY FUCK! The two best characters in wrestling right now going at it for 30 minutes. I don't know if they could top the Brooklyn match but still, this is awesome.


I hope you're right... to give the Dusty to a non PC pupil completely misses the point of why he was so dedicated to his "kids".


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

JAW. DROPPED.


I've thought about it, sure. But this real.:heyman5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

@Tyrion Lannister *What was that about the NXT women not being a draw because they didn't main event :mj?*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Out of interest, when was the last Iron Man match in WWE?

Absolutely love that they're getting this honour since Iron Man matches are fairly rare.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Can we all agree right now to not be supremely disappointed if they can't top BK?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I want to cry :mj2

This is the best news since... I can't remember :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope you're right... to give the Dusty to a non PC pupil completely misses the point of why he was so dedicated to his "kids".


Yeah, but if I remember correctly Finn was close to Dusty as well. He might not have trained him as heavily as others. But still, wasn't it Dusty who took Finn to get his driver's license.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can we all agree right now to not be supremely disappointed if they can't top BK?


They won't top Brooklyn from a storytelling level, there's not as much of an emotional edge going into this match, unless Sasha kidnaps Bayley's biggest fan and the only way Bayley can rescue her is if she beats Sasha...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can we all agree right now to not be supremely disappointed if they can't top BK?


I can stand up to that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Tyrion Lannister *What was that about the NXT women not being a draw because they didn't main event :mj?*


Can you not bait?

Thanks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Tyrion Lannister *What was that about the NXT women not being a draw because they didn't main event :mj?*


Oh God, please don't bring him here. This is a happy place damn it.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *We need you back on GIF duty :cudi*


Heh 

Will have 30 minutes of content from this match :fuckyeah


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is what a revolution looks like.

How is this the same fucking company? :lmao


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but if I remember correctly Finn was close to Dusty as well. He might not have trained him as heavily as others. But still, wasn't it Dusty who took Finn to get his driver's license.


Should've gave him a different partner. I wouldn't feel half as bad about Balor/Neville or Balor/Breeze.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Divas being the best thing about WWE consistently for like a year now :done


Well, NXT DIvas but still.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Sasha and Bayley are about to give us another classic. :kid

If the main roster won't give Sasha more opportunities to shine, I'm glad she still has NXT as a platform to show the world just what she can do. This is the best wrestling news I've heard all week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Shala☆Frost;52244729 said:


> Divas being the best thing about WWE consistently for like a year now :done
> 
> 
> Well, NXT DIvas but still.


HEY!

They are WOMEN in NXT. They are not divas. They do not have a pink butterfly belt.

Shame.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

"Main Event"
:eyeroll
There's that phrase again by Trips.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Fandangohome said:


> They won't top Brooklyn from a storytelling level, there's not as much of an emotional edge going into this match, unless Sasha kidnaps Bayley's biggest fan and the only way Bayley can rescue her is if she beats Sasha...


:lol

I seriously love this idea, but it just goes to show how superior the NXT storytelling is and draws you in. They don't have to resort to stuff like this. The emotional bar won't be as high as last time but they're gonna leave everything in the ring.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

My little 2 unpopular cents on this:



Count Vertigo said:


> God I hope they'd just drop the rematch clause on NXT. It's obvious the previous champion will not win the match and they just take another L before getting called up fpalm.
> 
> And lol @ Bayley vs. Sasha getting 1/3 of the show. I mean yeah it's cool to have good Divas matches but this is overdoing it.


----------



## Kobra88 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

It's crazy because I thought Sasha vs Bayley II was too big for full sail and was hoping for it to be the co main of takeover London. But if it's gonna be at full sail it pretty much had to be the main event.

Everyone had that one friend when you were younger that when yall got together yall did some dumb shit. I feel that's these two they get carried away and take huge risks. Here's hoping they don't kill each other this time. But outside of that I'm super excited for this match.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Count Vertigo said:


> My little 2 unpopular cents on this:


Counter-argument, when going to see a Bond film, you don't ever think he's not going to make it through the film, he's James Bond. You don't watch it to see _if_ he makes it through, you watch it to see _how_ he makes it through.

Not so worried about the time limit, it's on the Network, they can go on longer than two hours if needed and not worry.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Amazing. Wonderful. Glorious.

Have to say, i'm a little nervous though. Not that it's the main event or that it's an Iron Man match but, the pressure is immense. This match could define the future in terms of woman top billing PPV's. 

Sasha and Bayley are gonna have a heck of a job to do. Their job is gonna be a lot more difficult because this may not have the emotion factor that the match in Brooklyn had, seen as the storyline might have climaxed there. 

However, they have more than proved they can tell a story in the ring and that's what matters most.

Whatever happens, they need to pull off an amazing match at Takeover. I'm very confidant they can do that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642117492249362433*HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro.


PLEASE tell me you remember my post from your thread about the Sasha/Jericho podcast.

Remember what I said? Sasha was talking about wanting to be the first woman to ever compete in a ladder match. I said it would be MUCH cooler/better if she was the first woman to compete in an Ironman match, that that would be the ultimate way to shut the haters up for good. It takes one HELL of a good wrestler to keep the crowd on their feet and entertained for a 60 minute match, and while they are doing a 30 min match instead, still, there are only a handful of guys at most on the main roster who could work an exciting 30 minute match. Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins, Cena, Ambrose, and Owens.....that's about it. Brock too of course but he's part time. Probably Harper if he was put with one of the other guys I just mentioned.

If Sasha and Bayley pull off at least a **** match that has the crowd engaged from start to finish, I don't want to hear another God damn fucking word about women's wrestling being a gimmick or a fad, that the people only pay to see men wrestle.

I'll tell you this much, I make it pretty clear how I feel about the quality as a whole of the matches the main roster guys are having. It's amateur hour for the most part, no one is wrestling smart, no one is getting heat or getting shine, and no stories are being told. For the most part that is, 98% of the matches the men are having right now don't appeal to me at all.

That's not the case with the NXT women's matches, at all. All the big ones, the Sasha/Charlotte, Sasha/Becky, Sasha/Bayley, Sasha/Becky/Charlotte/Bayley, etc blow the men out of the water, completely. They are working SMART, they are telling stories, they are working to get heat (although Sasha needs to improve here a little and cut out some of the flashy stuff and dives, he last thing she needs is to turn baby face and be neutered) and they are doing things in the ring that have a purpose and make sense as opposed to just overchoreographed high spot, cheap pop, false finish orgies that give me a headache just thinking about.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

O HAPPY DAY" WHEN SASHA WALKED"WHEN SASHA WALKED "O HAPPY DAY"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is going to be awesome!
:flairdance


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is why NXT is so damn good, if this is definitely confirmed as the main event then it's fully deserved, to know we will definitely get 30 mins makes it even more exciting.

I suppose Triple H came up with the idea to make this an iron man match, if so then hats off, we don't see anything like that on the main roster anymore.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

:clap

You've earned it ladies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Bro.
> 
> 
> PLEASE tell me you remember my post from your thread about the Sasha/Jericho podcast.
> ...


*Agreed on all points. I definitely remember you asking for this, and you got your wish :clap. The NXT women have been my personal highlight for the last year, and not because I'm a Divas fan, but because they're simply the best.*


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is awesome. The women of NXT have put on my favorites of WWE so far this year and my absolute favorite match of the year out of every promotion I follow.

Triple H is the real deal. I really do not know why they just don't give him the book for RAW.

Bayley and Sasha Banks are gonna steal the show again.

I am fucking jacked.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I think there's every chance Sasha wins and drops the title in London.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I can't even fathom how much better WWE will be when Triple H takes over completely.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

They are going to have a great match. Sasha Banks is an amazing working and she's a smart worker. The 30 minute Iron man Match gives them a lot of room to do all sorts of cool stuff and they can easily tell a story with that and Sasha does that as well as anyone in the WWE right now.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I really hope they throw a twist in this match.
Hope its not obvious that bailey will win like before.Praying for curveball.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I think there's every chance Sasha wins and drops the title in London.


If they're keeping Sasha away from the Divas' title for now then I would be absolutely fine with this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Awesome :banderas!!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*










I'm so fucking happy right now.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

(Okay @Legit BOSS I'm here now as requested, heh. Guess it was that great of awesomeness to get me here.)

This is perfect.

Being that it looks like Balor/Joe vs. Jordan/Gable is going to be the finals (from how the round 2 brackets are lined up), I would extremely prefer it that this match is going to be the main event.

You have the best babyface ladywrestler in the company against the best heel ladywrestler in the company going at it for 30 minutes. Making history in an ironwoman match for the first time ever.

This WILL top Brooklyn because it won't be a rushed 20 minute match with other matches to keep into account. This will be a guaranteed 30 minutes of wrestling. There will be beautiful elegantly paced moments in this match. Filled with rich storytelling, in-ring psychology, extreme face/heel dynamic..and of course classy wrestling. They have 30 minutes to do whatever they want and they won't feel rushed because the clock is right there.

Woman to woman, toe to toe. Edges to edges (if they aren't snatched).

If Bayley wasn't ready for the main roster by now, this match will make her ready.

This will be the match of the year, especially if it's the main event. I'm sorry to say but of course it goes without saying, expectations are high.

Well done Triple H, well done.

THIS IS AWESOME!!! :clap :clap :clap:clap:clap THIS IS AWESOME!!! :clap :clap :clap:clap:clap

(I don't care if anyone thinks I am a mark for chanting this is awesome before a match starts, I usually don't do it but this is an exception, even you people who knock on it)


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Good for them. They deserve it after Brooklyn.

I really hope they get several segments to build up the match beforehand. The contract signing for the Brooklyn match really got me hyped and made the payoff that much better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642117492249362433*HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS REAL?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sodone :fuckyeah 

This match is already more revolutionary than the so called "Divas Revolution"!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Omg :mark: I just saw this on WWE.com and then rushed here. I knew @Legit BOSS would have me tagged up in here.

30 actual fucking minutes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

O GOD WHY?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I think there's every chance Sasha wins and drops the title in London.


I thought the next TakeOver *is* in London?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

So this is the London show right? 

This means Sasha will be on the tour for the other shows? Then I can potentially see her at RAW in november and NXT in december.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

No. Fucking. Way. 

YES!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I thought I was excited for the match in Brooklyn. Holy fuck 30 minutes of Sasha and Bayley, in the main event!?

Sign me the fuck up!!

I hope the full sail crowd is hot for this. It'll be hard to be as loud as Brooklyn was, but a match like this, I just hope they blow the roof off the place! 

As for the match. This is going to be incredible. These two clearly have chemistry, they're both (in my opinion anyway) the two best women in the WWE. They have the two best characters and are being given a huge opportunity to main event takeover with a 30 minute match. 

Words don't event convey how excited I am!!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

The London show is in December, this is a normal Takeover at Full Sail in October. just to clarify.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

No, @Dell and @tark1n. The NXT TakeOver show in London isn't until December 16. This one will be at Full Sail.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



NasJayz said:


> O GOD WHY?


:ann1


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



JBLoser said:


> No, @Dell and @tark1n. The NXT TakeOver show in London isn't until December 16. This one will be at Full Sail.



Oh fuckkkk


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

BRUH :sodone

Should be fucking good.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Dell said:


> Oh fuckkkk


Damn, in front of Full Sail.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

i feel like one of them will probably get hurt, and i don't want to see it happen.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



tark1n said:


> Damn, in front of Full Sail.


Maybe they wouldn't risk it main eventing the first overseas PPV?, but I know for a fact the 20,000 crowd would be totally fine with this for a main event. 

We can save the 60 minute one for the London show I guess.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

*Sasha Banks vs. Bayley 30 min. IronWoman match?!

:fuckyeah This is gonna be awesome!!*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Here Vince, take my money!!! :vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Yes! Yes! Yes! I was at Takeover Brooklyn when I saw their last match, and I don't remember the last time I almost came to tears in how amazing that match was. Great atmosphere, fantastic performers. These two are definitely main event worthy, without a doubt! GO BAYLEY!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Now THAT is a women's match that deserves to main event a PPV. I'd preferred the main event Ladder Match slot at Brooklyn, but this is just as good if not better.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I was at a stop light driving home from work when I saw the tweet. I LEGIT screamed when I saw it. I was saying holy shit all the way home lol. I'm so excited for this. This is proof of Triple H confidence in their abilities and I'm so happy they're getting this historic opportunity.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Let's go!!! I'm ready for this shit!! :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Markout Moment for sure


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I love how we're all marking out for a match that hasn't happened yet... That's the magic of the NXT Four Horsewomen... I haven't been this pumped up for a WWE/NXT match in a while.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



fiddlecastro said:


> I love how we're all marking out for a match that hasn't happened yet... That's the magic of the NXT Four Horsewomen... I haven't been this pumped up for a WWE/NXT match in a while.


*
The last time I was this excited for a non NXT Women Takeover match is The Shield vs. Evolution.
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

An Iron Woman match as the main event? If you want a "diva revolution" this is how its fucking done


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*










It's a top trend on my facebook :surprise:


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Good, what a groundbreaking moment for those girls. They deserve it too, should have closed the show in BK


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TD Stinger said:


> Don't be so sure about that. I imagine we will see Joe/Balor vs. Gable/Jordan (at least, that's my hope). We could see a scenario where Joe screws Balor. Or a miscommunication costs them the match and then Joe turns on Balor.
> 
> Anyways, HOLY FUCK! The two best characters in wrestling right now going at it for 30 minutes. I don't know if they could top the Brooklyn match but still, this is awesome.


:naah:

WWE won't make a tag team match a main event unless that Rock is in it :tripsscust

For the first time ever in a WWE PPV, we will witness Women takeover :clap: :eva2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Ironwoman match... :mark: :mark: :mark:

I can't handle the excitement I have for this match.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

i cant wait for this


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

We go from bikini contests, "puppies" and pillow fights to a main event on a ppv that is guaranteed to be 30 minutes. One that people are actually excited about.

I'm just going to be in the corner having feelings about this.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Wow... this news has just gotten me so damn pumped!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



What A Maneuver said:


> We go from bikini contests, "puppies" and pillow fights to a main event on a ppv that is guaranteed to be 30 minutes. One that people are actually excited about.
> 
> I'm just going to be in the corner having feelings about this.


What a wonderful world that we live in!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

30 Minute Iron-Man... Wasn't their last match 24 minutes or something?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> 30 Minute Iron-Man... Wasn't their last match 24 minutes or something?


*18 minutes, 17 seconds.*


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Wow!!! this would be f'n amazing.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is great news. And it's 30 minutes going to something important instead of some shitty rematch someone has with Balor. :mark:

From a nobody that no one cared about to the most impressive wrestler in all of WWE today and the face of a legitimate women's revolution, not that Stephanie PR bullshit. :moyes1


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Fuck the so called main roster "reVoultion" in reality it's ALL about the TAKEOVER of women's wrestling. Should be a MOTY


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> 30 Minute Iron-Man... Wasn't their last match 24 minutes or something?


I believe the match in Brooklyn was 17 or 18 minutes of in ring action.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



OXITRON said:


> This is great news. And it's 30 minutes going to something important instead of some shitty rematch someone has with Balor. :mark:
> 
> From a nobody that no one cared about to the most impressive wrestler in all of WWE today and the face of a legitimate women's revolution, not that *Stephanie PR bullshit*. :moyes1


And Ronda Rousey having to film a movie in Asia this March and April, thus nullifying any chance of Rousey-Stephanie from happening makes this so much better :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642195674587525120


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*










:sodone


ABOUT MOTHERUFUCKING TIME WWE


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This event needs to increase WWE Network subscriptions in a significant way. Everyone saw or at least heard how epic their match was in Brooklyn. If those that haven't signed up still don't I'm not sure what else WWE can do to make NXT appealing.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

this is the best news I've heard today.


this will make for a great late birthday present. october 7th can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

While I'm excited that WWE is finally pushing the girls correctly it's still NOT good enough. I want to see them prominently featured at WM 32. And not in some type of stupid tag team match or last minute battle royal just to get them on the PPV. I think the most logical match would be a Fatal 4 Way for the Divas Championship between Charlotte (c) vs. Becky vs Paige vs Sasha. There Sasha can get the win.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



JBLoser said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642195674587525120



And they say women's wrestling is incapable of being a draw.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

@JBLoser @What A Maneuver
Yea but you can't attribute it solely to them. The NXT brand is the biggest draw by far because of its reputation. It probably drives way more than 3/4 of ticket sales alone just because it's NXT.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



OXITRON said:


> @JBLoser @What A Maneuver
> Yea but you can't attribute it solely to them. The NXT brand is the biggest draw by far because of its reputation. It probably drives way more than 3/4 of ticket sales alone just because it's NXT.


I'm not giving them sole credit. There's this common theory that if women main evented that the company would lose money and no one would watch. They're announced as the main event and yet that didn't happen.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



What A Maneuver said:


> There's this common theory that if women main evented that the company would lose money and no one would watch.


Sable was a draw back in the AE. But that wasn't really about wrestling...

Mildred Burke was a huge draw (she would often main event shows over the male wrestlers) from the mid-30's to the mid-50's.

1990's AJW drew big tv ratings and sold out the Tokyo Dome. They had a ridiculous amount of talent, though. You had several all-time great wrestlers working in the same promotion from a very young age.

So, it's not impossible. It has been done. It just hasn't been done in this country in a very long time.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Holy. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Shit, an Iron Woman match?







:dead3







Now THIS is a revolution, not the huge clusterfuck on the main roster :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

If WWE was wise (which is questionable to begin with), they should promote the hell out of this match. 

Everywhere. Raw, Smackdown, NXT of course... WWE website.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But it also confirms Balor/Joe winning the Dusty which is sum bullshit.


How does it confirm it ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



dashing_man said:


> :naah:
> 
> WWE won't make a tag team match a main event unless that Rock is in it :tripsscust
> 
> For the first time ever in a WWE PPV, we will witness Women takeover :clap: :eva2


Um, I never said the tag match would main event?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Should be awesome, can't wait :mark:


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Urgh, despise Iron Man matches, will skip.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Not the biggest Iron Man match fan myself, but it has been proven time and time again in the past that w/the right talent, the stip can provide some fabulous contests (like Steamboat/Rude or Angle/Lesnar).

Bayley/Sasha can DEFINITELY be one of those. MOTY INCOMING BITCHES :mark:


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Wow. :shocked:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I'm still stunned at this news, and I'm really looking forward to it, _but_, I'm concerned about how they're going to top Brooklyn...


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

As I've looked around at the responses to this announcement all over the net, I feel so proud of what NXT is doing with their women wrestlers. :banderas I'm also proud of the genuine excitement that the fans have for women's wrestling....in WWE. I never would have thought this day would ever happen in the WWE, but I'm glad I'm here for the ride. 
:mj2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Tempest said:


> As I've looked around at the responses to this announcement all over the net, *I feel so proud of what NXT is doing with their women wrestlers*. :banderas I'm also proud of the genuine excitement that the fans have for women's wrestling....in WWE. I never would have thought this day would ever happen in the WWE, but I'm glad I'm here for the ride.
> :mj2


I know right? :WHYYY3 It's so much better than the so called "Divas Revolution" on RAW :ha


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I kinda called it too and although I like Becky, I am so fucking happy it will be Bayley instead: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...nk-theres-still-room-wwe-ironman-matches.html

*HHH*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Fucking love wrestling, me.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

@JBLoser @OXITRON

When did tickets go on sale? Before or after the main event was announced?


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Tempest said:


> I'm also proud of the genuine excitement that the fans have for women's wrestling....in WWE. I never would have thought this day would ever happen in the WWE, but I'm glad I'm here for the ride.
> :mj2


Same! The feeling I got when I was at TakeOver Brooklyn and was one of 15,000 fans who were going nuts for the ladies, i'd lie if i said i didn't tear up a little bit... It was surreal, 15,000 people caring about a woman's match, 15,000 people hanging and reacting to EVERY move... One of my favorite parts was when Sasha had Bayley set up for the 2nd rope stomp thing, then moved her up to the top rope an the crowd went "ooooooooooooooooooooooooh!" it was then that I realized like, these 15k people all knew what was about to happen, they were familiar with the product, and were truly engaged by a ladies match... Philly was awesome where Charlotte/Sasha main evented, but the amount of people at Barclays was really something special. - And now to see so many people pumped and excited about this match that's still about a month away  so proud.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is fucking incredible!!!! But it also confirms Balor/Joe winning the Dusty which is sum bullshit.


Not necessarilly. Yeah they're going to the final most likely, but they could lose it to start a feud. Card is looking good either way.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

They don't need to try and make it bigger than Brooklyn, that would be a mistake, especially going back to the smaller Full Sail arena. I think of what Joss Whedon said after he signed on for the second Avengers film, he said he couldn't top the first one and just wanted everything to be smaller, more painful and more personal. Hopefully that's how they construct the match.

The weird thing is (and I know it won't happen because an Iron Woman match feels like a fitting gimmick to end on - for now) I think both benefit more if Sasha wins here - she regains her swagger, gets to dismiss Bayley as a fluke. Bayley is almost better in a loss because she's so admirably defiant (the refusal to stay down vs Charlotte comes to mind) that she wouldn't lose any momentum here. It's also because I'm happy for them to have another match at NXT London but perhaps they've already realised that Sasha/Bayley 3 should be a Wrestlemania match.

Oh and eff the people who keep complain about them breaking kayfabe. You do realise every single thing these women do at this point is groundbreaking for women?


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

roud


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

:bored Meh. Whatever. 

























:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Kobra88 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

To me it's pretty obvious Sasha shouldn't have been called up when she was. They should have had her win this one and then lose the takeover London match to end the trilogy. 

Make no mistake about it Sasha and Bayley are two of the five best and most over wrestlers in NXT history and it would have been the perfect send off of this generation of NXT women to end it in an epic trilogy.


----------



## thomasbroad (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

:YES

That is all


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

should have mainevented brooklyn and this is just hhh trying to right that wrong

sure it will be a great match but the with the ending of the brooklyn match they should have left it at that. you can't recreate the same atmosphere or story of that night in new york


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Just heard the news and I cant fucking believe it two women are main eventing NXT Takeover PPV


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Holy fucking shit. I'M GONNA WATCH IT!


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

















Didn't expect this at all as I thought Sasha was done with NXT. 










Gives the rest of the division including the rookies more time to establish themselves to be future challengers too!

Awesome news.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Are you serious? holy fuck!

I couldn't believe it when i first read the match was main eventing, but an Iron Man match too? 

Now THAT is a divas revolution!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

fuck me in the anus.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Is you said 'here are two great men and two great women, who would you rather see in a main event with your family/friends?' I would say men in a flash. When people say 'WWE' you think of the men, not the women.

Don't think I'm hating here, I'm not, but this whole diva thing, it kinda started with Paige, when she came up EVERYONE was like 'BEST DIVA EVER OMG SHES SO DIFFERENT AND EDGY BEST DIVA' and I didn't see it. I though she was sooo overrated and felt I was on my own with that opinion. I felt like people ONLY liked her because she looked emo and now if you're not 'different' you're not cool. 

Then that Becky vs Sasha match. I thought it was ok, but I was blown away at people's reactions. Match of the fucking year? Again, people overating the divas.

The Sasha vs Bayley match was the only match I've agreed that was amazing. I feel people say a ok divas match was amazing because their so used to shit divas.

I hope these two kill it, I really do, but I have a feeling I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

It's great and everything ; I mean I'm happy for them but if I asked for an Ironman match in today's WWE this would not be one of my first choices.
But still I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I'm loving the crack that Sasha and Bayley are having on Twitter, making similarities with the Bret/HBK Iron-Man match at WM12.

Sasha Banks, The HeartBoss Kid.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Pretty cool they are finally letting the women main event, not that co-main event crap they keep spewing. I can't imagine what more they can add to their already classic match in Brooklyn that was almost 20 minutes long. Would they have Bayley the champ to actually tap to the Bank Statement for one (if not the only) win in the match for Sasha? If it was the main roster, they would protect Bayley by having her rollup.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Seriously though, the fucking pressure this time.



First _true_ women's main event spot.
Sequel to what many have named a MotY candidate.
It's an Ironman match.
Likely Sasha's last NXT match.
The statement this match _could_ make adjacent to the divas revolution.

If they get anywhere close to their first match I will be impressed that they were merely able to perform under such extreme pressure.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> Seriously though, the fucking pressure this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there is pressure but not as extreme as you say. Wrestling in Brooklyn in a large crowd with unfamiliar people compared to 200-300 people in Full Sail is quite a difference. I also don't see much of an impact it will have to the Divas Revolution on the main roster. If the Brooklyn match couldn't do it, I doubt 10 minutes more will.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

If HHH isn't trolling and this is THE main event for the next show then kudos to both ladies. They've earned that spot and I hope they'll tear it down the second time! :mark:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I'm sure there is pressure but not as extreme as you say. Wrestling in Brooklyn in a large crowd with unfamiliar people compared to 200-300 people in Full Sail is quite a difference. I also don't see much of an impact it will have to the Divas Revolution on the main roster. If the Brooklyn match couldn't do it, I doubt 10 minutes more will.


I'd completely forgotten it was at Full Sail. Yeah you're right that does take some of the edge off as I guess the environment won't feel any different to usual.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

The sequel to their match at Takeover will have to be a really great Ironwoman Match and be able to top it too, this main event can top what the Divas Revolution can't do.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> Seriously though, the fucking pressure this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been re-reading that sentence for about 5 minutes, and all I can think about is a _Bank Statement_:lol. And with that, I believe everything will be fine.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



It's Yersel! said:


> I've been re-reading that sentence for about 5 minutes, and all I can think about is a _Bank Statement_:lol. And with that, I believe everything will be fine.


I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha debut an impact finisher and Bayley a submission. Another option is to have no falls during the match until the very end.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TheAverageMuta said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha debut an impact finisher and Bayley a submission. Another option is to have no falls during the match until the very end.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I have a feeling it will end 1-1. Or maybe 2-2.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is of course going to be a great in ring match. And it's great to see the women main evening Takeover. But it has two things going against it IMO, for me personally at least.

1) 0 chance Sasha wins. 0. None. I am more likely to cure cancer than Sasha is to win this match.

2) I hate ironman matches. So hard to get into the first 3/4 of the match for me.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Better have a stretcher & EMTs on immediate standby. These ladies are gonna kill themselves to outdo their last match.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Each NXT main event PPV this year keeps topping the previous one. I'm so excited for this match because I know that those two have the talent to make this match a spectacular one. I wouldn't be surprised if this match is equal to their match in Brooklyn or even surpass the match in Brooklyn.

MOTN/MOTY match incoming


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

You know I made a thread "there is nothing that excites me about wwe anymore" 

Well im excited again:mark::mark::mark: 

Can this top Becky/Sasha and Bayley/Sasha? Sasha keeps on topping herself so its possible. Im expecting moty anyways.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I expect a kickass match. But I hope this match doesn't dissapoint me like Bálor/Owens ladder match.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



RKing85 said:


> This is of course going to be a great in ring match. And it's great to see the women main evening Takeover. But it has two things going against it IMO, for me personally at least.
> 
> *1) 0 chance Sasha wins. 0. None. I am more likely to cure cancer than Sasha is to win this match.*
> 
> 2) I hate ironman matches. So hard to get into the first 3/4 of the match for me.


I see where you're coming from in this one, but I think truly great wrestling match with compeling build-up can overcome this issue. I mean, when I was watching Ultima Lucha I knew that Mil will destroy Puma in the ME, I was 100% sure that he was going to win, because it makes sense on some many levels. But basically knowing the outcome didn't spoil my viewing experience a bit. 

I can't argue with the second though. :draper2


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Drago said:


> I see where you're coming from in this one, but I think truly great wrestling match with compeling build-up can overcome this issue. I mean, when I was watching Ultima Lucha I knew that Mil will destroy Puma in the ME, I was 100% sure that he was going to win, because it makes sense on some many levels. But basically knowing the outcome didn't spoil my viewing experience a bit.
> 
> I can't argue with the second though. :draper2


It's about HOW someone wins, not IF someone wins.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I'd swerve everyone and have Sasha win it back.








































Mainly so we'll get a Sasha match at the London Takeover...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This is how I'd book this match. As smartly as possible, in order to benefit both ladies and her characters the most and to tell the most compelling story possible:

I'd have Bayley start off the match by immediately going after Sasha, trying to hit the Belly-to-Bayley off the bat and get a headstart. Sasha avoids it at least three times, while trying to get some offense in between. The third time, Bayley comes dangerously close to hitting it. Sasha has enough and decides to pull a Lesnar and get herself DQ'ed by hitting Bayley's arm w/a chair. Then, she locks in the Bank Statement and forces Bayley to tap out... twice in a row, setting the score to 2-1 in just under 10 minutes. Then she hits the Belly-to-Bayley on Bayley herself, to add insult to injury, for the 3-1. For the next few minutes, Sasha just works over Bayley's arm relentlessly, brutally, nastily, whatever other words are out there that would make William Regal and Finlay proud, while also mocking Bayley, her fanbase (particularly Izzy), and even the other NXT Horsewomen (Charlotte and Becky). About 18 minutes in, Sasha gets 4-1 w/a Disarmer (Becky's Armbar), further her mocking. Then, she's about to do a Figure Four Arm Lock, but Bayley manages to throw her into the outside, and then baiting Sasha into tackling the barricade in a brutal way, hurting her shoulder. As the ref counts, Sasha still tries to take a double countout by stopping Bayley from getting back into the ring, but Bayley kicks her shoulder away, and beats the count. Sasha gets counted out and it's 4-2 at just under 10 minutes to go. Sasha aggressively goes after Bayley's arm again, but Bayley, albeit one-armed, is ready and strikes back on Sasha's shoulder for a 5 minute period of close nearfalls, including a B2B kick-out due to Bayley taking too much time in going for the pin because of her injured arm. 25 minutes in: Sasha attempts to perform a Reverse Frankensteiner, in a vengeful callback to the Brooklyn match, but Bayley punches her and her shoulder away, and blocks it. She then performs, one-armed, a new big move, like a Falcon Arrow or an Overhead Belly-to-Belly, off the top rope for the 4-3. Sasha wastes no time and sends Bayley to the outside, in a desperate attempt to secure a point and her win in general via countout, brutally whiplashing Bayley's body (especially the arm) from steps to barricade. But about 2 minutes in, Sasha, who gets too cocky, doesn't realize Bayley has beat the count, and Bayley sneaks in a rollup for the 4-4. A minute to the end, it's a scramble to who gets her finisher first, and while Sasha comes dangerously close to locking in the Bank Statement, 7 seconds for the clock to run out, Bayley finally hits a BTB to retain the Women's Title by 5-4.

Seems reasonable to me. A bit too many finishers, but let's put it this way: it's not done like in a modern day Cena match where the finishers are just meaningless for the most part; every finisher (except the BTB that Bayley didn't capitalize on, so it's still justified) is a guaranteed point. And two points are for non-finishers, but rather big moves that they used.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

It's only a 30 minute match. Having their be anything more than 4 or 5 pins/submission *total* wouldn't be ideal for me.

And the ironman environment you'd think would provide the perfect opportunity to book them both stong and end in a 1-1 or 2-2 tie.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

If booked smartly, they can easily fit in as many falls as they want, 30 minutes or not. It all comes down to how it's booked and how organically it's pulled off, and if done well, it can up the credibility of both women a lot. A tie ending would kinda be lame, unless they went into overtime, and I doubt they'd do that, given how the show already runs at 2 hours, and at least an hour or more's worth of content is already reserved for this match + the Dusty semis and finals.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

There's been plenty of ties over the years, and the only time they've ever done overtime was Brett/Shawn after they finished at 0-0, so that's hardly a precedent.

And one could equally argue that If booked smartly, they can easily end with a tie, overtime or not. It all comes down to how it's booked and how organically it's pulled off, and if done well, it can up the credibility of both women a lot.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

It doesn't just have potential to be MOTY and outdo Brooklyn but it also has the potential to be one of the greatest matches ever.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Ok, ok. The shark has now been jumped.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> There's been plenty of ties over the years, and the only time they've ever done overtime was Brett/Shawn after they finished at 0-0, so that's hardly a precedent.
> 
> And one could equally argue that If booked smartly, they can easily end with a tie, overtime or not. It all comes down to how it's booked and how organically it's pulled off, and if done well, it can up the credibility of both women a lot.


Touché there :sundin2

But Bret/Shawn is not the only Iron Man match that went into OT - the Angle/Benoit 30-Minute Ultimate Submission match did as well, even if that was 14 years ago.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



ATF said:


> Touché there :sundin2
> 
> But Bret/Shawn is not the only Iron Man match that went into OT - the Angle/Benoit 30-Minute Ultimate Submission match did as well, even if that was 14 years ago.


Ah you're right! Being 14 years ago is no excuse though, that's when I was in my prime! I guess by brain sorted that match into the submission catagory rather than the ironman catagory.

BRB: wallowing in shame


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I think having 4 or 5 falls in this match is too much. I would probably have 3 falls at most.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

They should've saved this for the London show.

Just so I could witness it live.

I guess I'll make do with Eva Marie defeating Bayley in a 60 minute IronWoman Match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

Can we get this for a whole hour of Raw instead? That would sell me instantly on Raw.... okay, seriously this should be fucking awesome and it says it all that one of the biggest selling points in wrestling today is the NXT women. I would put the NXT women up against anything right now: NJPW and even LU. That is how fucking good they have been and continue to be.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I am dead and gone, holy shit.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

If only WWE could replicate the process that NXT has and with these wrestlers and just do it on RAW.

Hopefully with in a year or so, everyone on main roster will be NXT alumni. Like a huge youth movement. Sasha vs Bayley was a great match, I am sure the Iron Woman match will be as good.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

This could easily end as the MOTY. 
I would have much rather seen Becky/Sasha or Charlotte/Sasha tbh, but this will still be an all-time classic for the divas, they are finally getting the chance not just to the steal the show, but be the whole damn show.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think having 4 or 5 falls in this match is too much. I would probably have 3 falls at most.


Yeah I think 3 or 4 would be the sweet spot for me as that's roughly a fall every 8+ mins. I think ATF's proposed 9 falls, even though 3 were concurrent in the first 10 mins, that still leaves another 6 over the next 20 mins, which is one fall every 3ish mins (Admitedly they wouldn't be spread evenly). Too many falls also kind of make both competitors look weak.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TheAverageMuta said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha debut an impact finisher and Bayley a submission. Another option is to have no falls during the match until the very end.


I want sasha to hit (or at least attempt) a frog splash and I _definitely_ think bayley needs some sort of hugmission move.


----------



## Kobra88 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> Yeah I think 3 or 4 would be the sweet spot for me as that's roughly a fall every 8+ mins. I think ATF's proposed 9 falls, even though 3 were concurrent in the first 10 mins, that still leaves another 6 over the next 20 mins, which is one fall every 3ish mins (Admitedly they wouldn't be spread evenly). Too many falls also kind of make both competitors look weak.



I agree I'd like to see no falls ala Brett and Shawn and have someone win in over time. But anything more than 2 to 1 is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I hope this match either ends in 0-0 tie and goes into overtime or something like 1-0 or 2-1.

I think squeezing a bunch of falls would be counterproductive. It took about 18 minutes for these girls to get one fall on each other at Brooklyn. I want to see a prolonged match where the drama builds to that first fall.

Now, with Sasha being a vicious heel, I could see a scenario where she gets herself DQ'ed but injuring Bayley and then taking advantage of that. And then Bayley makes her comeback in the end.

But if I had my vote, it would be 0-0 w/ overtime or 1-0.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*

I wouldn't even do overtime. I'd avoid the cliché and just do a solid 1-1 or 2-2 draw.

But whatever they do, I'm super interested to see what they actually end up doing with this match. There's a lot of options open to them but at the same time, only a few ways to book it in a not entirely predictable way.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, not fond of the 0-0 outcome either. You could base the match around that eventual scenario of course, but a win a-piece or even two each will mean that the finishers they inevitably hit on each other will still look strong. I don't know if I like the idea of too many kickouts during the 30 minute timeframe. In addition, I don't like the idea of potentially spamming pinfalls or submissions.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I'm just going to start watch NXT PPVs because they are actually worth watching. Can't wait for Bayley/Banks II


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> *I wouldn't even do overtime. I'd avoid the cliché and just do a solid 1-1 or 2-2 draw.*
> 
> But whatever they do, I'm super interested to see what they actually end up doing with this match. There's a lot of options open to them but at the same time, only a few ways to book it in a not entirely predictable way.


I get what you're saying, but how often do we criticize WWE for matches that have no decisive winner? Quite often. And this is going to be the main event. I can't imagine going off the air with no real winner.

To me, the precedent in the past has been set that if the match ends in a draw, we get overtime. Now this is WWE, they can change the rules on the fly and the often do. But all in all I think this would be a lackluster way to end the match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TD Stinger said:


> I get what you're saying, but how often do we criticize WWE for matches that have no decisive winner? Quite often. And this is going to be the main event. I can't imagine going off the air with no real winner.
> 
> To me, the precedent in the past has been set that if the match ends in a draw, we get overtime. Now this is WWE, they can change the rules on the fly and the often do. But all in all I think this would be a lackluster way to end the match.


Most of the time that criticism is down to screwy endings to otherwise good matches. If you can book a clean and satisfying tie, there's no issue. If they can put on a really great match, with an exciting (and unpredicatable) last few seconds, I don't think many people will be upset at a tie, and I even think a lot of people will find it more satisfying than having either of them lose. Not only that but you leave a window to reopen the rivalry on the main roster sometime.

And there isn't exactly a solid precedent for overtime. Of the four ironman matches that ended in ties, only 2 have gone to overtime. Not to say I'd be opposed to overtime. It _is_ the WWE network, with no time constraints etc. so if it happens I'm not going to complain. I just think it'd be nice to do something outside of the predictable.

Ultimately I doubt the particulars will matter to me anyway (or you?) if the match is good enough.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*More reason Trips should run WWE, he LISTENS to how the fans react to what he puts out and responds accordingly. Can't wait for the match.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



Crasp said:


> Most of the time that criticism is down to screwy endings to otherwise good matches. If you can book a clean and satisfying tie, there's no issue. If they can put on a really great match, with an exciting (and unpredicatable) last few seconds, I don't think many people will be upset at a tie, and I even think a lot of people will find it more satisfying than having either of them lose.* Not only that but you leave a window to reopen the rivalry on the main roster sometime.*
> 
> And there isn't exactly a solid precedent for overtime. Of the four ironman matches that ended in ties, only 2 have gone to overtime. Not to say I'd be opposed to overtime. It _is_ the WWE network, with no time constraints etc. so if it happens I'm not going to complain. I just think it'd be nice to do something outside of the predictable.
> 
> Ultimately I doubt the particulars will matter to me anyway (or you?) if the match is good enough.


For the bold part, yeah, because that'll happen when Vince is the main shot caller.

I just don't think it would be a good way to go off the air. I thought that all the Ironman matches that tied went into over time but I could be completely wrong on that. If this show weren't the last match on the card I would be fine with that. But I wouldn't end the show on that.

And no, as long as they can do close to the work they did at Brooklyn, I'll be satisfied. But, I ultimately think there should be a decisive winner.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



TD Stinger said:


> But, I ultimately think there should be a decisive winner.


The fans!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They should use this as a means to give them new finishers


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

The Boss is taking notes .










Good Luck!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> They should use this as a means to give them new finishers


Couldn't agree more. As a matter of fact, while in my fantasy booking of the match I did give a lot of falls to finishers, I remembered to make sure at least one would be acomplished by a (up until the match) non-finisher. This is a perfect opportunity for both women to create a new finishing move for themselves, especially Bayley who desperately needs one (I like a Belly-to-Belly as much as the next guy, especially the overhead variant, but as a finisher?! Come the fuck on, Bayley! I love you a lot, but you need a better finisher than that, honey).


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Eliko said:


> The Boss is taking notes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely class.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@amhlilhaus @ATF

Picking up on this tangent, what sort of moves (oh, sorry Vince, I mean "maneuvers") would you have in mind for these two?

I've heard people suggest a bearhug for Bayley as a submission, but, a bearhug? Really? The idea that Bayley _needs_ a submission finisher is even questionable to me. I agree though, a more interesting impact finisher would be nice. I never liked the "Rose Plant" she used to use either. It _would_ be nice to have some kind of finnish that starts from the hug position though. Maybe a bearhug whip-out into sit-out facebuster?

As for Sasha, I don't think much of any of her previous impact finishers (Bankrupt, roundhouse, or wheelbarrow bulldog). I know a lot of people talk about her adopting the frog splash, but I'd rather that be a rare treat she pulls out than a regular finisher. In a perfect world I'd give her a snapmare piledriver, but _that_ ain't happening. I don't know _what_ I'd have her use really.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Eliko said:


> The Boss is taking notes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT. This'll sound selfish and unpopular, but I kinda really don't like that one. At all. You have a bunch of other Iron Man matches actually worth studying, Sasha. Get on to those and leave that boring, messy trash behind!



Crasp said:


> @amhlilhaus @ATF
> 
> Picking up on this tangent, what sort of moves (oh, sorry Vince, I mean "maneuvers") would you have in mind for these two?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest Bayley something like starting by positioning her opponent in an Overhead Belly-to-Belly lift (to honor the hug position), but instead of just throwing her away w/that, have that be capped off w/a DDT. Like, Bayley lifts the other one w/the hug/Overhead BTB, and then just drops her down on her head. It would look similar enough to the Belly-to-Bayley, and would be appropiate for her lovably goofy girl gimmick. Call it something corny like "Hug Of Impending Doom" or the "Can't Hug You For Much Longer Cause You're Too Heavy" and call it a day.

I don't really think Sasha NEEDS a new one cause the Bank Statement is good enough, but if I were to give her a rare treat-type finisher like Rollins and the Phoenix Splash, I'd give her something like an Imploding 450 Splash, idk what'd you call it tbh but it would look cool and would strenghten her moveset as that last resort thing that she would use in the bigger matches.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I like to see it either be 2-1 or 3-2 in favor of Bayley. Perhaps have Sasha bust out a new finisher in the last few seconds but couldn't cover in time to get the draw or something.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Eliko said:


> The Boss is taking notes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, she's so awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd love a 1-1 finish with a solid overtime.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Is you said 'here are two great men and two great women, who would you rather see in a main event with your family/friends?' I would say men in a flash. When people say 'WWE' you think of the men, not the women.
> 
> Don't think I'm hating here, I'm not, but this whole diva thing, it kinda started with Paige, when she came up EVERYONE was like 'BEST DIVA EVER OMG SHES SO DIFFERENT AND EDGY BEST DIVA' and I didn't see it. I though she was sooo overrated and felt I was on my own with that opinion. I felt like people ONLY liked her because she looked emo and now if you're not 'different' you're not cool.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I was in attendance for Sasha vs Bayley and thought it was a great match, yet couldn't level with the people around me who were crying at the result of it. Perhaps it's due to me watching a wide array of wrestling forms or just the fact that I'm not a big fan of women's wrestling, but I just don't get it. I think the praise these women get is somewhat justified but nevertheless exaggerated due to the mediocrity in the division's history.

Not to say that anyone's excitement in nonsensical, but my personal stance is that of 'Meh'.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Eliko said:


> The Boss is taking notes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should be watching Rock vs. HHH or Lesnar vs. Angle. Bret vs. HBK was severely overrated. They turned a 20 minute match into a 60+ minute match using a ton of rest holds. The others actually kept up an exciting pace for the duration.

Considering it's only 30 minutes, Angle vs. HBK would be a good shout too.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sasha's working on her strategy in her rematch against Bayley


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643130193016590336
It's impossible not to love her.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Looks like Sasha isn't the only one doing a bit of Match Strategy :grin2:

@itsBayleyWWE
Studying a scottDawsonWWE recommendation. Dustin Rhodes vs Rick Rude in a 30 minute iron man match.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

^ Her twitter is GOAT. :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643613663392321536


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Sasha vs Bayley Main Eventing NXT Takeover in an Iron Woman Match!*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Is you said 'here are two great men and two great women, who would you rather see in a main event with your family/friends?' I would say men in a flash. When people say 'WWE' you think of the men, not the women.
> 
> Don't think I'm hating here, I'm not, but this whole diva thing, it kinda started with Paige, when she came up EVERYONE was like 'BEST DIVA EVER OMG SHES SO DIFFERENT AND EDGY BEST DIVA' and I didn't see it. I though she was sooo overrated and felt I was on my own with that opinion. I felt like people ONLY liked her because she looked emo and now if you're not 'different' you're not cool.
> 
> ...


Dude, there's like one ppv every couple of weeks with men main eventing. It's ok to try something different once every ten years. Or fifty.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

I think it would be interesting to see the last part of the match play out like this:

They're tied, 1-1. They've been fighting tooth and nail for 29 minutes and with the final minute remaining, they start getting desperate. Moves and strategy go completely out of the window and it's just a straight up fight. With 10 seconds remaining, they both throw a hail mary punch, knocking each other out, but the way they do it has Bayley fall on top of Sasha, getting the 3 count as the timer hits 30, solidifying Bayley as the definitive champion and showing that Sasha put up a brutal, valiant effort that almost knocked off the champ.

I'd like that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Drago said:


> It's impossible not to love her.


I don't love her


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm torn. On one hand I am over the moon about the women getting the main event at Takeover. They have more than deserved it. On the other hand, although Sasha is one of my favorites, it kinda bothers me that this is yet another Takeover being headlined by someone who SHOULD be done with NXT at this point. Much like Kevin Owens before her, Sasha is being forced into the tired "rematch clause" cliche for no reason other than WWE not having faith in the rest of the NXT roster to step up in her stead. I personally believe that it is the NXT equivalent of bringing back The Rock to headline WrestleMania (which is actually a compliment to Sasha). It's one of the big drawbacks of NXT becoming as big as it has


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

Good call. Fucking incredible.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

This makes me happy! Can't wait!

Its stupid the gulf between the NXT WOMEN and the main roster "divas"  regarding booking/wrestling ability/story.

This also confirms i think some fuckery in the tag match. Samoa Joe heel turn most probably.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

On a scale of 1-10 how much did regal enjoy that announcement? I get the impression he was about a 12.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Match will be awesome no doubt, but I've always hated the idea of anything less than an hour being called an Iron Man match.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't understand the logic of having a 30 min Iron (wo)man match if it's going to be the main event anyways. Don't most main event matches last almost 30 mins. already?? Just seems like set dressing for a match that doesn't really need to happen.

I mean, Sahsa not only broke kayfabe after she lost the belt, but she ascended to the main roster. Why in the world would she want another shot at the NXT title? She flat out said she wants to be the best on NXT last week, wouldn't she be gunning for the Divas title??

I like Bayley and Sasha and everything, and I am happy to see them in the main event, but this match.....I am kind of meh about it to be honest.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will probably end up changing this to my match of the year!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm only so-so on 30 minute ironman matches as a gimmick,but this should be a great match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Fudge said:


> I think it would be interesting to see the last part of the match play out like this:
> 
> They're tied, 1-1. They've been fighting tooth and nail for 29 minutes and with the final minute remaining, they start getting desperate. Moves and strategy go completely out of the window and it's just a straight up fight. With 10 seconds remaining, they both throw a hail mary punch, knocking each other out, but the way they do it has Bayley fall on top of Sasha, getting the 3 count as the timer hits 30, solidifying Bayley as the definitive champion and showing that Sasha put up a brutal, valiant effort that almost knocked off the champ.
> 
> I'd like that.


That would be solid, been done before but still solid


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

TempestH said:


> I'm torn. On one hand I am over the moon about the women getting the main event at Takeover. They have more than deserved it. On the other hand, although Sasha is one of my favorites, it kinda bothers me that this is yet another Takeover being headlined by someone who SHOULD be done with NXT at this point. Much like Kevin Owens before her, Sasha is being forced into the tired "rematch clause" cliche for no reason other than WWE not having faith in the rest of the NXT roster to step up in her stead. I personally believe that it is the NXT equivalent of bringing back The Rock to headline WrestleMania (which is actually a compliment to Sasha). It's one of the big drawbacks of NXT becoming as big as it has


In the same way that Kevin Owens and Sami/Generico have this rich history of matches on the indies, Bayley and Sasha will now have that same aura whenever you see them in the ring together because of their matches in NXT. I could see it now, Sasha is Divas champion and she's mercifully beating up Charlotte in the ring, out of nowhere a debuting Bayley pulls Sasha off of Charlotte and the two then have a stare down. I don't see how the crowd wouldn't pop at the sight of Bayley debuting and them knowing whats to come from these two ladies. The fact they have a built in history/rivalry only adds more to their future matches down the road in my opinion. 

Building a reputation and creating a rivalry down in NXT is essential for future feuds to take place on the main roster. This is not to say you can't have new feuds with people who have never faced each other, but it's basically starting from scratch because you don't know if the two individuals have any chemistry or if they could have a good feud. At least with Sasha and Bayley/Charlotte/Becky you know these women can have great matches because of their work in NXT. If the main roster women are not allowed to have decent matches because of limitation put on them by higher ups, at least you can be sure when a Sasha Banks goes back down to NXt she will be allowed to wrestle as hard as she wants. The only real negative I can see in Sasha wrestling in NXt again is she might do something too crazy/dangerous and hurt herself. Other than that it's going to be a real treat seeing Sasha face Bayley.

















Sad fact: Sasha is the only woman that knows how to sell for Bayley's finisher the "Bayley to belly Suplex". I'm sure Sasha being light doesn't hurt but it'd be nice if more women could take the move the way Sasha sells it every single time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kink_Brawn said:


> I don't understand the logic of having a 30 min Iron (wo)man match if it's going to be the main event anyways. Don't most main event matches last almost 30 mins. already?? Just seems like set dressing for a match that doesn't really need to happen.


The iron woman match is actually 30 minutes of BELL to BELL wrestling action. This excludes the entrances, promo package and post-match celebration. If you sum all of this elements together, the main-event would probably reach the mark of 40 minutes, which is unprecedented for a women's match in the WWE.



PimentoSlice said:


> Sad fact: Sasha is the only woman that knows how to sell for Bayley's finisher the "Bayley to belly Suplex". I'm sure Sasha being light doesn't hurt but it'd be nice if more women could take the move the way Sasha sells it every single time.


Sasha is a fantastic seller. I've be noticing that for months. She's the total package. She's gonna go far, for sure.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## TheChick (Mar 29, 2014)

So, proud of these ladies! The main event of a PPV?!? That is amazing! They totally deserve it. They work their asses off each and every night, and I'm happy they are finally receiving a bit of credit for that.

Next Goal: Main Eventing Raw or Smackdown


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth's just announced this as the theme for NXT Takeover: Respect. I'm just imagining a class Bayley/Sasha promo package with it playing in the background


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Been really bo


----------



## Laura T (Nov 13, 2013)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Why in the world would she want another shot at the NXT title? She flat out said she wants to be the best on NXT last week, wouldn't she be gunning for the Divas title??


I see what you mean here. I would have thought her going after the Diva's title would have been better in the grand scheme of things. 
But personally think this will be awesome!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Found this on YT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> Found this on YT.


Rock and Austin got nothing on these girls.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Brock said:


> Found this on YT.


Holy shit, when I read the title and knew it was going to be a play on Austin/Rock, I thought this wouldn't work all that well, even with Sasha and Bayley. But this was fucking so well done. 1000000x better than I expected.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock said:


> Found this on YT.


7th October can't come soon enough.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of took a break from NXT for a bit but this match has me interested again.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Assuming they have Bayley retain, I would like to see the match play out this way...

Bayley gets the first decision quickly after Sasha attacks Bayley with a chair hitting her in the arm and shoulder multiple times.

Sasha then gets 3 decisions in rapid fashion setting up a miracle comeback with 10 minutes left.

Bayley gets a surprise roll up to make it 3 to 2 then hits a Belly to Bayley and gets the three count just as time expires.

Regal comes out, says the match isnt over until their is a winner. they go back and forth about two minutes until Bayley hits a top rope Belly to Bayley. 3 count... Bayley wins 4 to 3.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I hope they don't have more than three pinfalls given it took 18 minutes to get one in Brooklyn.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

TheAverageMuta said:


> I hope they don't have more than three pinfalls given it took 18 minutes to get one in Brooklyn.


I understand that logic and had thought the same way too at first. However, this is a different match and shouldn't be booked the same way as the first. I think several pin falls, or submissions, if done correctly, wouldn't take anything away from the match.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

this match will get overtime rules unlike NHL no shootouts involved . 1st OT fall wins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again with their main event 30 min ironwoman match at NXT Takeover Respect. This match is gonna be epic. If you thought their match at NXT Takeover Brooklyn was insane then this will out do that. I hope Vince is watching also and realise what real womens wrestling is all about


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

I'm excited for this one


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

They should shame them and hopefully the writers and whoever is behind the fake Revolution on RAW will get the stick big times.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

With the IronWoman match coming up, they will steal the show and put them to shame.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

The level of promotion going into this IronWoman match as a truly important main event compared to the table scraps on the main roster is truly embarrassing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Like vince will care even if he watches. The NXT guys moveset is restricted on RAW and Vince isn't going to allow Divas to outshine Taker, Brock or cena.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

And it won't matter once they stink up the joint on the main roster(not their faults).


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

i really wish sasha would have just stayed in nxt forever. once this match is done, we might never see anything good out of her ever again. at least not until the senile out of touch old fuck running things kicks the bucket.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*






:mj2 

So beautiful


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Well that isn't very hard now is it?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Bayley and Sasha (who isn't getting full tv time on Raw at the moment) get to wrestle for 30 minutes in a MOTY candidate in the main event of a big show Bayley has only had one match since winning the title and the video package alone gets us excited

Charlotte is Divas Champion and has to carry both Bella Twins in two consecutive nights for 10 minute matches laying on her back out of fear of a possible blown spot and telling them to keep working the leg while being in the center of a booking storm that is a the slow phaseout period of the old and the new in the Divas Division, wrestling in heatless 6-man tags vs. Team Bella and being on blown segments like MizTV every other week, while Brie screams at ringside "C'MON NIKKAY" and Becky screams at ringside "C'MON CHAR-LET!", slamming their hands on the aprons repeatedly over and over again like a couple of towel girl monkeys.

It's literally Night and Day.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Well that goes without saying. You put two great workers together in a 30min Iron Man match plus a great story behind it your going to have a classic. First ever Iron Woman match and first ever womens main event on a special. I'm almost certain this will be the best match of the year and I haven't even watched it yet.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649368851327676416


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

But Sasha is a main roster diva so does that mean she'll be putting herself to shame?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

These women got to stop their Diva shaming. 

Seriously, Bayley and Sasha are going to more than justify their main event status and are going to orchestrate the sweetest symphony of a match that will leave the audience spellbound,enraptured by how pitch perfect it is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

It isn't even really about putting the main roster girls to shame but rather the NXT creative putting the main roster creative to shame. 

How is it that the developmental show can create two characters and build them up to a match that people are dying to see and yet once those girls move to the main show, they are put in a bunch of matches that nobody cares about? It is because creative on the main roster does a horrible job of setting up their matches and their characters.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Feud of the year ainec.


----------



## Tobi3310 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*



TheAverageMuta said:


> Feud of the year ainec.


ILL think so²


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*

Hype is real, look at this collection of posters using classic PPV designs: http://imgur.com/a/sUui8


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Is safe to assume Sasha will lose to Bayles?*

From history of NXT when your called up you lose your title.
Since bayles just won the title and THERE have been various reports reporting WWE Wants the likes of...Eva emma dana etc to feud Bayles over the title.So doesn't this point to Sasha losing?
If so that's disheartening to know.
Sasha vs Bayles is such epic rivalry Id HATE to see it end standard way that all former nxt champions got.
Id love a curve ball.Whats you guys opinion on subject?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't care for the result, I want to witness ladies making the history and I'll be happy with any (logical) outcome. :draper2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649431902248681472
Sasha's essay at 11 years old. 

They're so adorable. They deserve everything that's happening to them right now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's a GREAT thing NXT has this build, otherwise the E would still FUCK IT UP even though as those pics show. The whole things literally been WRITTEN OUT for them.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

After watching the match promo yesterday and seeing them study film, am I the only one who can see them paying tribute to Brett/HBK and having one of the falls be like the finish to that match? I suspect Bayley could pull off a mean superkick.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

_"I'm not gonna do any cat fights"_

Sasha smarky ass at 11 years old.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope the match won't be loaded with pinfalls. I'd hate it to be a 6-4 kinda match. A 2-1 overtime ending would be awesome but I'm not sure everybody would agree with this.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so ready for this. The video package they did yesterday had me in tears and got me so hyped.

I know these two women are just gonna tear shit up!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This match is going to be amazing.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Drago said:


> _"I'm not gonna do any cat fights"_
> 
> Sasha smarky ass at 11 years old.


It's funny, but to draw a direct paralel to this past Raw and yet another terrible Miz TV segment, Miz talking about the women using terms like cat fight etc. is a serious problem.

I'm not ashamed to say I'm a Miz mark, but WWE need to either let Becky or whoever put him in his place, or simply not alow Miz to use such outdated derogatory terms, as it just undermines everything, especially when the crowd take Miz' side.

And throwing the Mic out of the ring isn't really an answer.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Sasha and Bayley are gonna put the main roster divas to shame once again*



chargebeam said:


> :mj2
> 
> So beautiful


That clip OMG

Bayley and Sasha are gonna steal the fucking show


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a horrible feeling after this weeks show they will debut Nia Jax in this takeover and interfere in the match. Have her cost Bayley a pinfall (though she won overall) and lead to a Bayley v Nia feud while Dana and Emma work with Asuka. Having her and interfere in this match (with the fan investment and what it means) would be a great way to get good heat on her and allows Sasha to move on. Hope I'm wrong but they're massively hyping the match and Nia while keeping her off screen.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Have a horrible feeling after this weeks show they will debut Nia Jax in this takeover and interfere in the match. Have her cost Bayley a pinfall (though she won overall) and lead to a Bayley v Nia feud while Dana and Emma work with Asuka. Having her and interfere in this match (with the fan investment and what it means) would be a great way to get good heat on her and allows Sasha to move on. Hope I'm wrong but they're massively hyping the match and Nia while keeping her off screen.


I'm fairly optimistic that NXT aren't that dumb. Could see her coming out and splatting Bayley as she celebrates after the match, or on the following NXT episode though.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Should turn off "Raw booking" mode in my head then. Would probably happen up there.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.workofwrestling.com/wowblog/2015/10/1/wrestlingheroes


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

is sasfe to assume Sasha will lose?
Due to past NXT history having callups lose their title.
Also there have been reports saying they want Bayles to fued eva emma dana.
So is this foreshadowing? Or will WWE Throw us a curve ball?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> is sasfe to assume Sasha will lose?
> Due to past NXT history having callups lose their title.
> Also there have been reports saying they want Bayles to fued eva emma dana.
> So is this foreshadowing? Or will WWE Throw us a curve ball?


Lose? _probably._ It's certainly unlikely she'll win though.

It would be quite nice to be surprised by a Sasha victory, and I guess you can't rule it out, but doing _another_ Bayley/Sasha match (although I'd love it as I'm going to the London Takeover) would be too much.

It's certainly going to be a really tough match to book.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Obviously Sasha will lose as shes on the main roster. Bayley will retain and move onto her next challenger


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Imagine Sasha winning/retainig the main strap at WM32 and declaring on RAW the next night that's she's beaten all the women and has no-one to fear and then Bayley's music hits...


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*i saw this 4 pics online, do you know from what video it is taken? it's not from the great preview video on the last show. *






































whould like to see this video ... anyone knows?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

The third one is from: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x37oulv


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the other images, and probably more of bayley in the third, are from either the new breaking ground series or the wwe 24: nxt that'll both be coming to the network soon.


----------



## RussianPhoenix (Oct 3, 2015)

Just for the sake of this event I look NXT Takover.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

With this match coming up in a few days. Isn't it amazing how far they have both come in such a short time. 

From this...










to this


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wednesday is upon us.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Is it bad that I got off of work today and my first thought was: "Okay, 2 more days until Takeover and the NXT Brooklyn special is tonight." *fist pump*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is almost time! :mark:


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

My prediction is it will finish 1-1. Banks will have Bayley in the Bank Statement as time expires and she'll either pass out of just not tap out and retain. 

They need to protect both, but I hope to god that they don't do some interference run in ending, or saturate the match with pinfalls. 

I'm personally hoping they don't pull the trigger on Bank's Diva title reign until wrestlemania and really make it a big deal. She's so over already, even as a heel, that they could really build her up and give that big feel good wrestlemania moment for her first title reign

She is clearly the star in the division, and probably the best female wrestler they've ever had. They need to be smart.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

It is going to be interesting to see how they make Bayley feel like the underdog in this match, even though she is the champion.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant wait for tomorrow Sasha and Bayley are gonna steal the fucking show


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikaze who is Sasha Banks’ Fiancé is also the gear maker for NXT/WWE .
he posted a Sneak Peek to what Sasha & Bayley gear will look like on Takeover Respect .

Boss 










Bayley


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Eliko said:


> Mikaze who is Sasha Banks’ Fiancé is also the gear maker for NXT/WWE .
> he posted a Sneak Peek to what Sasha & Bayley gear will look like on Takeover Respect .
> 
> Boss
> ...


OMG Bayley's outfit looks like its gonna be cute!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Bayley's gear - cuteness over 9000.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Tonight is the night


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Excitement x1000


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> i really wish sasha would have just stayed in nxt forever. once this match is done, we might never see anything good out of her ever again. at least not until the senile out of touch old fuck running things kicks the bucket.


This is my fear too. Better enjoy tonight. It could be the last time we get to experience Sasha's full brilliance. I think she's going to really outdo all her past performances tonight. This will raise the bar further than ever before.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Bayley vs Sasha in the main event who ever thought this would happen


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

i just realized this is sasha's last match in nxt .

can't stop listening to this cover


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

This is one of those scenarios where both participants will emerge as winners. The match hasn't even begun and I'm already proud of Bailey and Sasha Banks.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*CALLIN IT RIGHT HERE*

Sasha wins tonight setting up Sasha/Bayley III at Wembley arena in London for next Takeover.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This will be one of, if not the greatest women's match of all time.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Nine99 said:


> *CALLIN IT RIGHT HERE*
> 
> Sasha wins tonight setting up Sasha/Bayley III at Wembley arena in London for next Takeover.


I would only want this to happen just to keep Sasha in NXT longer but I can't be selfish. I gotta let her go and show dem bitches on the main roster how to put on classic MOTY candidate matches.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just a quick thought: Could anyone see an NXT Woman's Title match headlining a Takeover in which there is also a mens' NXT Title match in the near future? 

It's clear in hindsight that the Women's match _could_ have main evented in Brooklyn and would have been more than justified in doing so, but will WWE/NXT have the faith/belief in a future women's title match to have it headline while the men are also on the card in an NXT title match?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the Main event! it's going to be an amazing match


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

That's wrestling, can't wait to have Asuka wrestling others and have her own revolution.

#AsukaCity


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I thought of a cool finish for the Iron Match.

Have them go to 1-1, and just as the time runs out, Sasha gets frustrated she can't beat Bayley so she grabs a steel chair and wacks her in the head a few times. Sasha gets DQ'ed and loses a point for every chair shot so it's say 4-1 to Bayley. As Bayley's lying in a heap on the ground unconscious, Sasha pins her several times and wins.

The heel heat would be glorious and set up Sasha vs Bayley III in London.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Wrong thread


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Ah you're right my bad..


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Sasha banks and Bayley are some ugly women. Yikes.


----------

